# Has anyone made it with ReaLime?



## reddportleft (May 24, 2013)

My first batch was ok. I may tweek it next batch. How about ReaLime? Thoughts?


----------



## REDBOATNY (May 24, 2013)

read the Mojito Skeeto thread. A few have tried it.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 25, 2013)

I'm making the Mojito now. Tastes good with the lime so far. Still waiting for fermentation to complete and clearing to take place but I would not hesitate to make a batch of lime wine. On another note, regular Skeeter Pee with a slice of lime or dash is excellent.


----------

